# إذا احببناه نستطيع أن نجذب الآخرين إليه .. لأبونا متى المسكين



## soul & life (13 أغسطس 2014)

لو بلغنا نحن شوطاً كبيراً في حبِّه لاستطعنا بحبِّنا أن نجذب الآخرين إليه دون شرح أو تعريف.

إني لسائرٌ نحوه مهما كان المعطِّلون، طالما بَقِيَ فيَّ قلب ينبض، وسأحمل معي مَنْ يستطيع أن يستجيب لحبي، محمولاً أنا ومَنْ معي على أرواح القديسين الذين سبقوا فعبروا وأُعطوا أن يعودوا ليُعينوا العابرين.

وسأظل سائراً لا أحمل من هَمِّ هذا العالم شيئاً قط كبُرَ أم صَغُرَ، لأني تحرَّرتُ منه، ولا زلتُ أتحرَّر منه كل يوم.

 ولقد أخذتُ لنفسي الطريق الأضيق الذي لا يسمح بمرور الأحمال والأثقال، وسأجوزه عُرياناً كما دخلتُه.

إني سعيد في خلوتي أعبُّ منها كل يوم وما أظنني سأشبع. لأنها سعادة 
تزداد دائماً ولا يعتريها اكتفاء أو فتور. كلما أخذتُ منها أشتاق إلى المزيد. وكلما اشْتقتُ أخذْتُ، فلا الأخذ ينتهي لأنه هو اللانهائي، ولا الاشتياق إليه يكفُّ لأنه هو الدائم إلى الأبد. يكفيني منه كل يوم ومضات حبه التي يُشعلها في قلبي الصغير، فألتهب خفياً بحسب كل ما يمتُّ إليه.

وهو يُسعدني دائماً بصوته الحلو الذي يتحدَّث به في داخلي حتى تعلَّمتُ منه ما عجز أن يُحصِّله الحكماء والفلاسفة في أجيالهم، فعلمتُ حقائق الأمور في ذاتها لا كما أراها، ورأيتُ يده في كل ما رأته عيناي أو سمِعَته أُذناي أو تخيَّل عقلي، فعَرفتُه عن يقين، وآمنتُ به عن حبٍّ، وعشتُ له وبه.

لقد جعل حياتي نعيماً. ما أجمل الحياة! إنها جديرة بأن نحياها طالما نحن نحس به.


أبونا متى المسكين


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (14 أغسطس 2014)

ما أجمل مانطق من كلمات في البداية
لو بلغنا نحن شوطاً كبيراً في حبِّه لاستطعنا بحبِّنا أن نجذب الآخرين إليه دون شرح أو تعريف.
وما أحلا  مانطق من كلمات التي ليست أجد فيها نهاية 
لقد جعل حياتي نعيماً. ما أجمل الحياة! إنها جديرة بأن نحياها طالما نحن نحس به.
شكرأ جزيلاً أختي العزيزة الغاليه للمشاركة الجميلة جداً
والرب يباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك المباركة ويعوض الرب 
تعب محبتك في مشاركاتك الرائعة
والمجد لربنا القدوس يسوع المسيح دائماً وأبداً آمين .​


----------



## soul & life (14 أغسطس 2014)

الكرمه الصغيره قال:


> ما أجمل مانطق من كلمات في البداية
> لو بلغنا نحن شوطاً كبيراً في حبِّه لاستطعنا بحبِّنا أن نجذب الآخرين إليه دون شرح أو تعريف.
> وما أحلا  مانطق من كلمات التي ليست أجد فيها نهاية
> لقد جعل حياتي نعيماً. ما أجمل الحياة! إنها جديرة بأن نحياها طالما نحن نحس به.
> ...



شكرا لمشاركة حضرتك الجميلة  .. نورتنى استاذى الرب يباركك


----------



## خــلـيجي (16 أغسطس 2014)

كم اغبطكم على ما تحملونه من ايمان، وكم اود ان استشعر تلك معاني كما تستشعرها قلوبكم التي يحكمها ويسودها حب الرب، وادعوا الرب بأن يلمس قلبي ويجعلني احمل هذا الايمان معكم.. دمتم بود ومحبة وبركة الرب
صلوا من اجلي..


----------



## soul & life (16 أغسطس 2014)

خــلـيجي قال:


> كم اغبطكم على ما تحملونه من ايمان، وكم اود ان استشعر تلك معاني كما تستشعرها قلوبكم التي يحكمها ويسودها حب الرب، وادعوا الرب بأن يلمس قلبي ويجعلني احمل هذا الايمان معكم.. دمتم بود ومحبة وبركة الرب
> صلوا من اجلي..



محبة الرب ليست صعبة اخى صلى للرب واطلب منه برجاء أن يحل بسلامه فى قلبك ويسكن روحك ..  الرب قريب جدا لمن يدعوه
ادعو الرب يدخل حياتك فهو دائما على الباب يقرع منتظر أن تفتح له ابوابك
الرب معك ويبارك حياتك ويكون سندا ومعينا لك دائما آمين


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (17 أغسطس 2014)

محبة الرب يسوع باينة على وجوهنا وفي تصرفاتنا واقوالنا لا نستطيع اخفائها فهي واضحة للعيان وسلام الرب يسوع عندها باين من وجوهنا واسلوب حياتنا سلام ما بعده سلام ليس كما يعطيه العالم وحب وسلام الرب يسوع تفيض منا للاخرين لانها اسلوب حياة رائعة اروع واجمل منها ما في بحضور رب المجد يسوع المسيح ابونا السماوي الحبيب


----------



## soul & life (17 أغسطس 2014)

Jesusslave قال:


> محبة الرب يسوع باينة على وجوهنا وفي تصرفاتنا واقوالنا لا نستطيع اخفائها فهي واضحة للعيان وسلام الرب يسوع عندها باين من وجوهنا واسلوب حياتنا سلام ما بعده سلام ليس كما يعطيه العالم وحب وسلام الرب يسوع تفيض منا للاخرين لانها اسلوب حياة رائعة اروع واجمل منها ما في بحضور رب المجد يسوع المسيح ابونا السماوي الحبيب [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kyrillos gamil (23 أكتوبر 2016)

ممكن مصدر الكلام الرائع ده


----------

